# Canadian Breed...I visited Bill



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I took the short trip to Brussels today and met Bill Scheltema at his opening day at Canadian Breed guitars (they even had cake). A generally casual affair in a nice space hosted by one of the nicest guys you ever met. Bill is great to talk to and willing to explain anything and is a vast store of knowledge. His guitars are stellar! I mean, they come across nice in all the pics he has posted, but in person they are just that much nicer. I picked up a Sherwood Classic and the new Uptown and played a few notes and chords. As different as they are from each other they both feel wonderful. The Uptown had a wide comfy neck, not too thick but my inexperienced hands enjoyed the feel. The Sherwood had a narrower neck, slim and fast feeling. Both played nice and smooth with well done fretwork and a silky feel. 

Walking in the door:










and the visible work area in the back. Open to full view....neat idea!










of course there are guitars on the wall



















and the man himself, playing the Uptown...far right on the floor stand is the "Bachman" guitar he is making for Randy Bachman











Best of luck Bill and thank you for being a gracious host. I really enjoyed the concept you are developing in your shop and the instruments are outstanding!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

[Nice pictures, Jim.]

I'll add my congratulations too!

I was there early this afternoon. Lovely arrangement for a business, I'm a little jealous of the space. Had a nice long chat with Bill about guitar designs and pickups. There was someone who looked seriously interested in the guitar he was sampling so I didn't intrude. I don't live very far away and can visit another time. The shop was bright and attractive, and the weather was great for a Sunday afternoon drive to Brussels.

Here's to success!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice pics Jim, thanks!

Congrats to Bill on the new space, it looks inviting.


----------

